# Bloodwork for the first time ever



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Being it is my first dog and first raw fed dog, I need some tips on taking my dog to the vet soon because he should be tested am I correct? He just turned a year old on the 31st of March. My dog is a little nervous of the vet so I had a couple questions.

Should I take him back to the vet for a good experience first? Just lots of praise and treats and then a day or two later take him back for bloodwork so he isn't as stressed? He has only been to his newest vet once and he felt pretty good about it but I want to make sure little affects his results if that makes sense. 

How long do I fast him? Any other things to think about? *testing it in the morning/afternoon, a meal to give before the day of fasting? etc.*

Also do I just ask for a bloodtest or a certain name of bloodtest? Sorry, I am all new to this so laugh at me if there is only one kind of test.

I am nervous and excited to see how the results come out. I really hope everything comes out looking good :s


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

when my dog was a pup we use to
visit the Vet 2 or 3 times a week
for treats, petting and mock exams.
i was also allowed to go into an exam room
and ride my dog up and down on the exam table.
i also used the time at the Vet's office to train
and socialize. now i can say "let's go to the Vet"
or "do you want to go to the Vet?" and my dog
grabs his leash and sits beside the front door.

you have to trust your Vet. an exam is routine.
when my dog goes in for his yearly to
do a blood test, urine test, fecal test,
they swab his ears and mouth, they go over his
body with the stephascope (sp), they ask him
to cough when they're touching him in certain areas,
they tap his knees with that little hammer.

trust your Vet, you're going to be fine and so is your dog.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bloodwork needs prep time to be most effective in results. 

Its essential to establish the best possible relationship possible between your vet and your dog. Going once a week with TONS of praise is ideal, when he doesn't even go back to visit the vet. Even better is the occasional visit to the back just for praise, nothing but that. The more you get your dog used to the vet the better :thumb:

Fast your dog at least 12 hours before the blood draw because if he is fed right before his serum will be lipemic and some results may be different based on higher blood fat levels. 

Make sure the blood draw is as least stressful as possible. Stress can also change some values.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope the exam and bloodwork goes well! I don't have much advice as mine is bonkers at the vet i don't know why we are there weekly/bi weekly becuase i'm so paranoid, it should be a second home to him...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The vet should tell you if you need to fast him. Probably, you do. However, sometimes not. You should ask. I think the standard blood panel requires fasting, but I often have blood tests done that don't require it.

It's easier for me because I have two dogs and normally take one dog when the other goes, so one dog just gets lots of treats and happy times while the other one gets a vet visit. If I pick up medicine, I will try to take a dog, just to go in and say hi, but I don't make special trips to see the vet without a reason.

Vets offices are often very stressful for dogs, just because of the close proximity of other dogs, and all the smells. When I first got Rebel, the vet allowed us to wait in a room rather than the lobby, and to go out the back door rather than walk through the lobby. Although I think that was more so we wouldn't scare other customers off.

I'm sure it will be fine! And if you take him a couple days before, all the better I would think. Nothing bad could come of getting him used to going there.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok I planned it all out as the vet receptionest probably thought I was crazy for even asking for a mock exam :der:

Looks like we will be going next Monday for a mock at 11:30 with treats and praise

and Then Wednesday is the big day. The best part is that he goes in at 10:30 which means he will be fasted for longer than that since I only feed once a day. Do I have to take his water away or is he ok with having water? I am sure it is fine. 

I am gonna be so nervous ahhhh!

Thank you all for the assurance!
I am hoping I have done ok with raw feeding. I always dream that the doctor either comes in say " WHAT DID YOU FEED THIS DOG?!?!? the results are horrible!"

or...

"What did you feed this dog... I .. I am ... amazed at the results....Were you on some kinda science diet??!"


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We are usually told no water from 10-11 pm the night before.

So glad you get to go early! You are a good buddy to your dog.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You don't need to hold off of water like with food. But I wouldn't let your dog drink gobs of water right before.


----------

